# Handling raw meat while PG... do you?



## JFTB1177 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ok so I know many are going to think I'm a paranoid wackjob but everytime I am PG I am terrified to be around raw meat and cook mostly veg (which is fine with me as I don't eat meat very often but hubby is a meat and potatoes guy). Today I felt bad b/c dh has resorted to eating yucky frozen meals b/c of my lack of cooking so I bought some chicken breasts to make a dish he loves in the crock pot. I didn't touch the chicken directly, just the bag they came in, but now I am so paranoid (about toxo, etc). I already washed my hands like 10 times, literally.

So do any of you handle raw meat while PG?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

the germs can not get through your skin unless you have cuts... so if you touch it and then immediately wash your hands correctly (for correct instructions, read here http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hand-washing/HQ00407 it is what we were required to do when working in food service as it is the best technique) you will be fine

just make sure that you go... raw meat, wash hands THEN touch other things... do not touch anything else in between touching the raw meat and washing your hands... and always make sure to sanitize any surface it touches.

Since you are so paranoid about it, that is the way you can do it to totally cut out the risk of problems.


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

yes, and the thought never even crossed my mind... nor would it if I ever became pregnant again.

I mean this in the nicest way, but you really need to relax... I would be more worried about the stress that you are causing yourself ...


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I will say this once again, as kindly as possible.

The STRESS you are causing yourself by worrying about this stuff is much worse for your baby than any risk of not washing your hands well enough, eating soft cheese or deli meat, etc.

Have you talked with someone about your anxiety? Please do.


----------



## Ellen Griswold (Feb 27, 2008)

I'll agree with everyone that all this worrying just can't be good. I would never consider not touching raw meat. I have CRAVED red meat during this pregnancy like never before. If you really wanted to (and by no means do I think you have to) you could put a plastic baggie over your hand(s) while handling the uncooked meat. I do this when I handle very spicy peppers.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I will say this once again, as kindly as possible.

The STRESS you are causing yourself by worrying about this stuff is much worse for your baby than any risk of not washing your hands well enough, eating soft cheese or deli meat, etc.

Have you talked with someone about your anxiety? Please do.

















Seriously, your posts make ME feel super stressed, so I can only imagine how stressed out you must be. It's not good for your baby for you to be stressed out like this all the time.

That said, I usually wear non latex gloves when handling meat, mostly because I don't like the way it feels. I wash my hands after I take the gloves off.


----------



## southernmommie (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never felt bad or grossed out by touching raw meat while pregnant. This sounds a little OCD in my opinion. But relax some. If it would help to wear the gloves that pp mentioned then go that route. There are some ways to minimize actually touching the meat. Use a fork to take it off the styrofoam thingy it comes on and put it in your crockpot.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Absolutely, and I follow the same precautions I normally do when handling meat: use within 3 days of the sell by date, never thaw and refreeze without cooking first, use a clean surface and utensils, wash my hands before and after handling. If I didn't handle raw meat while I was pregnant I'd starve to death!


----------



## nainai0585 (Aug 3, 2010)

Not only do I handle raw meat throughout my pregnancy (I'm 41 weeks), I also feed my dogs a raw meat, organ, and bone diet as well several times throughout the week (which I have to prep, weigh, bag, freeze, thaw, and serve). It never occurred to me to be concerned about what I handled or did during my pregnancy. Then again I worked at a horse barn during the early parts of my pregnancy and was riding, mucking stalls, and lifting bales of hay and buckets of water everyday (this is before my horse passed).

I strongly believe your stressing yourself out over an issue that doesn't need to be an issue. But a possible solution is to tag team with your SO and have your SO handle all the meat products (including cooking of course) while you handle all the non meat products.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Other than not being able to look at it because of morning sickness, now that I am able, I have never thought of it. And while I wash my hands after touching it, I am not I don't do it well enough.

This is another thing that shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## NewMaMaZenLovin (Sep 3, 2010)

I havnt read much of your otherposts but I would take the ladies advice and relax a lil (maybe a glass of wine to go with that crock pot dinner?)

That being said, I really have not wanted to touch raw meat at all during my pregnancy, and i find my body tells me what i want and dont. So if I dont want to touch it, I dont. simple. if there is no one around do the glove thing or fork it or somthing but if there is someone around (like the guy who wants to eat the meat) Im sure you should have no problem asking for 1 minute of assistance.









I had to break down one night though and get over it. Salsbury steaks. Had to have em.


----------



## sunwillshine (Feb 18, 2009)

I not only handle it, I eat it. Mmm... sushi, ceviche, and carpaccio. 36 weeks with my first, and haven't had so much as a cold (knock on wood!!!).

Try to relax and enjoy your pregnancy, mama!


----------



## NewMaMaZenLovin (Sep 3, 2010)

Oh yes well sushi is a must. MMMM Hamachi owns my soul... I could eat nothing but a hamachi nigiri and be completly satisfied. Except for that bacon salami cream cheese sandwich with oatmeal creampies for desert I just posted about.









































































RAWR...


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

My friend has 3 grown children. He said that during each pregnancy, his wife couldn't stand raw meat. He had to start the cooking, and then she would take over once the meat was cooked enough that it didn't repulse her.

If you are having a repulsion, I'd pay attention to it. But if you are just building worry in your head about some theoretical risk, you should try not to worry about it. It really is a very slight risk.


----------



## Lauren82 (Feb 26, 2007)

I touch it. Then I wash my hand rights away! If I will be making something really messy like meatloaf, I just put on some disposable gloves.


----------



## Magali (Jun 8, 2007)

Of course. The only way I would worry about handling raw meat while pregnant (or not) is if I didn't plan to wash my hands afterwards.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Honey, you REALLY need to deal with your anxiety and stop obsessing over food. Talk to a professional. Each new food safety obsession is not curing your anxiety, bc you seem to have a new one pretty soon after. I see in your sig that you have had multiple miscarriages, and that would defnitely make anyone anxious, but what you are doing isn't healthy for you or the baby.


----------



## Joyster (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, with each pregnancy. And like a PP, I also fed my dogs a raw food diet with my first pregnancy. I just took care to wash my hands thoroughly
(once, so long as I don't touch the meat again), just like when I'm not pregnant.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
I will say this once again, as kindly as possible.

The STRESS you are causing yourself by worrying about this stuff is much worse for your baby than any risk of not washing your hands well enough, eating soft cheese or deli meat, etc.

Have you talked with someone about your anxiety? Please do.









My thoughts, too.


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Honey, you REALLY need to deal with your anxiety and stop obsessing over food. Talk to a professional. Each new food safety obsession is not curing your anxiety, bc you seem to have a new one pretty soon after. I see in your sig that you have had multiple miscarriages, and that would defnitely make anyone anxious, but what you are doing isn't healthy for you or the baby.

I completely agree. Please see someone so you can really enjoy this pregnancy and baby. Being ruled by anxiety and worry isn't healthy


----------



## gummibears (Jun 7, 2010)

I handle it without issue. I just take proper precaution to wash up afterward and assure that nothing raw comes into contact with a surface that isn't wiped down properly.


----------



## babygrey (Jan 12, 2010)

OP, I'll be a voice of understanding here- I'm exactly the same way. I freak out about touching raw meat. and I'm that way when I'm NOT pg. I actually stopped eating meat a year or two ago largely bc of the ick factor and worry about germs. I wouldn't dream of touching raw meat when pg.

I'm not an abnormally anxious person. Really, raw meat is the only thing that actually makes me stressed like that. I personally don't feel like I need professional help, or just need to chill as some of the pp's have suggested. I just need a well-balanced veg diet







I mean it is not like, in the first world, we are required to touch raw meat ever, so, to me, it isn't a phobia that merits much attention, just a little adjustment and its gone. I mean, until I saw this post, I hadn't thought about raw meat in a loong time...

My DH is on board, tho (or at least understanding- he cooks his own meat when he wants some) Maybe yours would take over meat-prep for the pg?

I certainly agree that reducing your stress is important, but if that means not touching meat, as long as you pay attention to your diet, that seems perfectly therapeutic to me.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Babygrey, with all due respect, I don't think you understand the OP's history. She's been posting her entire pregnancy of her overwhelming fears regarding food, including compeltely benign things like pizza cooling down on it's way to being delivered to her house. It isn't this one issue that concerns people, it's her very long history of paranoia and panic.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I handle raw meat that I cook for us, and I feed my dogs a raw diet so I handle their raw meat and all kind of bloody drippy organ meat twice a day, and have been for years and years.

I really think people are way too paranoid about raw meat. In 2006, there were 42,469 _*DEATHS*_ from car accidents,

But from the time frame of 1996 to 1998, there were only 5,000 deaths from foodborne illness.

(I just found those stats in a simple search, probably could find more up to date ones if I had time, but I think they get the point across)

Why are people so afraid of meat? There are other activities we participate in daily that are much more deadly.


----------



## closedaccount15 (Dec 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *babygrey* 
OP, I'll be a voice of understanding here- I'm exactly the same way. I freak out about touching raw meat. and I'm that way when I'm NOT pg. I actually stopped eating meat a year or two ago largely bc of the ick factor and worry about germs. I wouldn't dream of touching raw meat when pg.

I'm not an abnormally anxious person. Really, raw meat is the only thing that actually makes me stressed like that. I personally don't feel like I need professional help, or just need to chill as some of the pp's have suggested.

I am usually one to not tell someone that they need to talk to someone, but the OP has posted many times before over things like someone else mentioned: veggie pizza that cooled down in the time it took to get home, lemonade from a chain restaurant, mayo because it had eggs in it.

It saddens me to see someone this anxious over food, and maybe because I was anorexic at one point in my life, I can understand using food as issue for not dealing with other problems and being anxious and stressed over everything you put in your mouth. I know it's not exactly the same thing, but in a way I see a lot of similarities in my past from other posts the OP has made

The OP is due the same month as me, there is still 1/2 the pregnancy to go, and that is a long time to have stress about what you eat. If this was the only post, I would not have an issue, but there have been many.

I went a little off topic, but I am hoping the OPs next half of her pregnancy has a lot less stress.


----------

